# So how tame is tame? Outdoor flying



## gsxrboy (Feb 24, 2015)

Ok, so i'm not going to try this until I've done some research, but I want Mojito to have the best life he can.

He is very well behaved and apart from being a little hand shy. He will always hop onto a hand perch, and when he's tired he put's himself back in his cage to bed.

So as the nice weather kicks in here in the UK I was wondering about letting him fly outside.

Is this just a recipe for disaster as he flies off and we never see him again?
(He is fully flighted, we've decided not to clip his wings)

Does anyone else have experience with flying their birds outside?
Cheers


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Do you mean in a flightsuit or..?


----------



## gsxrboy (Feb 24, 2015)

What's a flight suit?


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Google cockatiel flight suit. It's basically a harness that you put on your bird so that you can take it outside without it flying off. Lots of people on here have flight suits, you can do a search and see some photos people have posted, it's really cute. They go to the shops with them and stuff. You should never take your bird outside without a harness though, even if they are super tame they can and do still fly off. Sometimes even without really meaning to, like they're scared and take off or a gust of wind gets under them and lifts them off. Happens all the time. It's really not fair to the bird either because if he flies off he probably won't last long in the wild. I reccomend a harness but be careful because some kinds aren't good, like don't get a feather tether. Those are awful and badly designed.


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

People say the aviator harness is the best.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

In my past experiences most pet birds hate wearing harnesses.

Letting a pet bired fly outside is a bad idea, they may get lost or caught by a gust and you will never see them again (even clipped birds). Consider that they are accustomed to a drier warmer climate. Your pet would not survive on its own.

I encourage building an aviary or a large flight cage on wheels to be pushed outside instead since that is the safer, more comfortable option.


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Yeah that's true, I doubt my birds would ever let me put one on them. I should have said I reccomend a harness if your bird doesn't mind it. I do envy the people who have such calm, tame birds that they don't mind a harness at all. Must be so fun to take your birds out with you, though I'd be paranoid the whole time something bad would happen it might spoil the fun lol.


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

i lost a precious bird who was very tame when he accidentally flew outside. Their instinct is to fly high and they cover long distances very quickly. I followed our bird and called to him and he answered but couldn't grasp the idea that I was below him so he didn't see me. It was the most heartbreaking experience. Don't risk it.


----------



## gsxrboy (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks all. 
I thought this was probably the case but just thought I'd check. 
He's coming on really well now. And he's found his voice!


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

My bird wears the harness just fine.

Having said that, he is the tamest bird and really steady when we're out, and very, very rarely gets spooked, but when he does he takes off and if he wasn't wearing the harness I'd never see him again.

Don't let him free flight, it's really not worth it.


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

No no no no no .. I would never risk it, no matter how tame the bird. I was tempted for a split second about how nice to sit in the garden with Maxi on my shoulder. The risk just isn't worth it, even with birds who have had a clip (and can still get away despite this).

Either go for having your birdy outside in their cage or a travel cage, or else a flightsuit. Better safe than sorry as always !


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

There is never a limit of how take your bird is to take them outside without a harness. Once spooked, their instincts kick in and can result with you losing your bird forever. Don't take the risk.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

As others have said, it's not worth the risk. 

I have an Aviator Harness for safe outdoor flight.


----------



## phronima (Jan 12, 2015)

Unless you are considering tethering your bird with a harness, or clip your birds so that they can't lift off too high, I would not recommend it.

My birds are clipped and they are in the garden a lot, even then they can get spooked from time to time by the littlest thing and fly off screaming - of course they forget it soon afterwards, but had they been able to fly over the fence they'd be lost. 

Consider if a magpie was spooking your bird and it went over the fence with the magpie still threatening it? Your bird will be in panic mode and where you are will be the least on its mind..

I've seen one too many lost cockatiel ads around to let my birds be outdoor fully flighted and not tethered IMO


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

phronima said:


> Unless you are considering tethering your bird with a harness, or clip your birds so that they can't lift off too high, I would not recommend it.
> 
> My birds are clipped and they are in the garden a lot, even then they can get spooked from time to time by the littlest thing and fly off screaming - of course they forget it soon afterwards, but had they been able to fly over the fence they'd be lost.
> 
> ...


Even if they are clipped you're still taking a huge risk taking them out without a harness. Clipped birds can still fly and gusts of wind can aid the height they're able to achieve.


----------



## phronima (Jan 12, 2015)

tasheanne said:


> Even if they are clipped you're still taking a huge risk taking them out without a harness. Clipped birds can still fly and gusts of wind can aid the height they're able to achieve.


True, I would consider i take calculated risks, for example dont let them play during high wind times. Mine do like a spot of gardening chewing up bits and pieces of (non-toxic) plants so i think it's worth it


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

gsxrboy said:


> Thanks all.
> I thought this was probably the case but just thought I'd check.
> He's coming on really well now. And he's found his voice!


Im getting a aviator harness for my tiel rocko with time and patience all birds can learn to wear it and enjoy the outdoors parrot wizard has good videos on how to get your bird to wear the harness


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

Cockatiels are not good candidates for free flight. Even then, it takes years of training and the risks are massive. Clipping is not enough either. 

I would go for the Aviator with the flight line.  I think flightsuits would restrict movement too much to be comfortable for flying.


----------

